# Big Box Sets



## nospoonboy (Jan 27, 2016)

So I have recently invested in a NAS (Network Attached Storage) system that gives me 24 Tb of storage space that is dedicated only to music.

I now am going to be getting those big boxes that I had been resisting (1. because I did not have the physical space to keep all of those box sets and 2. I did not have enough space on my external harddrives to warrant purchasing the downloads). Well the excuses are over! 

I already have my eye on the Solti Chicago box: https://tower.jp/article/feature_item/2017/07/06/1104
the Cluytens box: http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/Name/Serge-Nigg/Composer/76009-1
the Gilels box: https://www.prestomusic.com/classical/products/8172353--emil-gilels-the-100th-anniversary-edition

What am I missing? What are your favorite Big Box sets or ones that have so many good/great recordings that it is worth getting the whole set?


----------



## jimsumner (Jul 7, 2013)

There are umpteen gazillion Bach Guild box sets for 99 cents or so on amazon.com. Why not start there? 

Tell us more about this storage system, if you will.


----------



## mbhaub (Dec 2, 2016)

Just out of curiosity - I assume you're going to rip the cds to this monster drive. What format will you rip to? As high quality as possible or some compressed format? I've done this with a much smaller drive, and I ripped as mp3s. The problem is that on playback there's a gap between tracks that doesn't happen with a regular cd.

My favorite big box and worth every cent.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

jimsumner said:


> There are umpteen gazillion Bach Guild box sets for 99 cents or so on amazon.com. Why not start there?
> 
> Tell us more about this storage system, if you will.


The OP is probably from Japan. These Bach guild box offers may only be valid in the USA (I've checked, I can't download them in the Netherlands).


----------



## Triplets (Sep 4, 2014)

I have Volume 2 of the Living Stereo collection, and am enjoying it so much that I am purchasing Vol. 1 today. I also enjoy the “Decca Sound” boxes


----------



## jegreenwood (Dec 25, 2015)

I don't buy that many. But the last three I bought were the big Szell box, the big Quartetto Italiano box, and the Harmonia Mundi box of Herreweghe's recordings. The problem is they go in and out of print so quickly.

And I don't know how you feel about these things, but you can certainly save yourself a lot of time by purchasing them as downloads. Presto has a pretty good selection, most available in FLAC, some even in hi-res. Presto's prices, however, can be more than their prices for the equivalent discs.


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

*Claudio Abbado & the Berlin Philharmoniker: The Complete Recordings on Deutsche Grammophon*














*Carlo Maria Giulini - Complete Recordings on Deutsche Grammophon & Decca*



















*Seiji Ozawa: The Complete Deutsche Grammophon Recordings*


----------



## rice (Mar 23, 2017)

nospoonboy said:


> What am I missing? What are your favorite Big Box sets or ones that have so many good/great recordings that it is worth getting the whole set?


I think most big box sets are very worthwhile to own. I know that many people hate boxsets but that's just because they already own large part on single discs. They say they enjoy the booklets and packaging and stuff. Imagine you just discovered an old master's work and want to start a collection. It's often just impractical or even impossible to complete the collection by hunting original releases. A big box set comes to the rescue! A maestro's work throughout his/her career in one box and that's something.
So I'll say that most of the box sets (of a specific conductor, soloist or an orchestra) are of amazing value and worthwhile to collect.

Personally, I hate and despise those "box set" that goes like "Mozart Box 50 hours of music". 
I don't care how cheap they are or what kind of recordings being used.
I think it's disrespect to sell music by the length. Is this how we should value an art? More = better?



mbhaub said:


> Just out of curiosity - I assume you're going to rip the cds to this monster drive. What format will you rip to? As high quality as possible or some compressed format? I've done this with a much smaller drive, and I ripped as mp3s. The problem is that on playback there's a gap between tracks that doesn't happen with a regular cd.


Gapless playback is more to do with the playback software rather than the rip. I've experienced gaps with generic player software on a phone. Most audio-centric products, be it software, portable player, streamer or music server, would have some kind of gapless playback implementation.

By the way I rip my CDs to wav. I know it's larger than flac but a 24TB NAS probably doesn't care.
Let say 600MB more or less for one CD in wav, and 22 TB actual usable space in that NAS.
That's 37,000+ CDs.


----------



## Larkenfield (Jun 5, 2017)

*The Bruno Walter Edition*: https://www.amazon.com/Bruno-Walter/dp/B00BNZN27E


----------



## Larkenfield (Jun 5, 2017)

*Horowitz Live at Carnegie Hall*: https://www.amazon.com/Vladimir-Horowitz-live-Carnegie-Hall/dp/B00BT70J6S/ref=asc_df_B00BT70J6S/?tag=hyprod-20&linkCode=df0&hvadid=312169563790&hvpos=1o1&hvnetw=g&hvrand=9462886930489564554&hvpone=&hvptwo=&hvqmt=&hvdev=t&hvdvcmdl=&hvlocint=&hvlocphy=9030049&hvtargid=pla-524321772453&psc=1


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

Larkenfield said:


> *The Bruno Walter Edition*: https://www.amazon.com/Bruno-Walter/dp/B00BNZN27E
> 
> View attachment 119191


This is coming out in June -

https://www.jpc.de/jpcng/classic/de...olumbia-album-collection/hnum/8933427?lang=en

The price should come down by at least 75 EUR by the time it's released.


----------



## Larkenfield (Jun 5, 2017)

*The Original Jacket Collection* - *Eugene Ormandy*: 
https://www.amazon.com/Original-Jacket-Collection-Eugene-Ormandy/dp/B0018TNJL4


----------



## Larkenfield (Jun 5, 2017)

*The Chopin Collection - Arthur Rubinstein*: 
https://www.amazon.com/Chopin-Collection-Frederic/dp/B000026OW3/ref=pd_lpo_sbs_15_t_0?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1&refRID=RN4C6QC08B77K8N37H69


----------



## rice (Mar 23, 2017)

Larkenfield said:


> *Horowitz Live at Carnegie Hall*: https://www.amazon.com/Vladimir-Horowitz-live-Carnegie-Hall/dp/B00BT70J6S/ref=asc_df_B00BT70J6S/?tag=hyprod-20&linkCode=df0&hvadid=312169563790&hvpos=1o1&hvnetw=g&hvrand=9462886930489564554&hvpone=&hvptwo=&hvqmt=&hvdev=t&hvdvcmdl=&hvlocint=&hvlocphy=9030049&hvtargid=pla-524321772453&psc=1


$800 on amazon!
I'm so glad I bought it when it was released.
It's a treasure box to any fan of the great Horowitz.


----------



## nospoonboy (Jan 27, 2016)

@jimsumner: I have seen a few of those of Bach Guild Boxes, I'll look more closely at those. Thanks. I know that the Beethoven set has a number of the Bruce Hungerford Beethoven sonata recordings that are unavailable elsewhere.

The NAS I purchased is the WD PR4100. You can read more about it here: https://www.wd.com/products/network-attached-storage/my-cloud-pr4100.html#WDBNFA0240KBK-NESN


----------



## nospoonboy (Jan 27, 2016)

If the box is available as a flac download I will purchase the digital version. If the box is unavailable (from Presto or Quboz, etc.) then I will get the box and rip in Flac -- I already have 8 Tb of flac files...but now with this new drive I don't really have to be concerned with limited space.



mbhaub said:


> Just out of curiosity - I assume you're going to rip the cds to this monster drive. What format will you rip to? As high quality as possible or some compressed format? I've done this with a much smaller drive, and I ripped as mp3s. The problem is that on playback there's a gap between tracks that doesn't happen with a regular cd.
> 
> My favorite big box and worth every cent.
> View attachment 119176


----------



## nospoonboy (Jan 27, 2016)

I am in the U.S. But I do purchase a lot from Japan. I have also noticed that you can often use an VPN in order to download from sites that are region specific.



Art Rock said:


> The OP is probably from Japan. These Bach guild box offers may only be valid in the USA (I've checked, I can't download them in the Netherlands).


----------



## philoctetes (Jun 15, 2017)

Cluytens, Fricsay and The Messiaen Edition are the most indispensable boxes in my collection. Also Dorati's Haydn, Beaux Arts' Haydn, Curtis' Handel operas, Stravinsky's Stravinsky, Quartetto Italiano, Beaumont's Couperin... too many to name below 10 CDs / box... if you like modern jazz get the Art Ensemble of Chicago box...


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

philoctetes said:


> Cluytens, *Fricsay* and The Messiaen Edition are the most indispensable boxes in my collection. Also Dorati's Haydn, Beaux Arts' Haydn, Curtis' Handel operas, Stravinsky's Stravinsky, Quartetto Italiano, Beaumont's Couperin... too many to name below 10 CDs / box... if you like modern jazz get the Art Ensemble of Chicago box...











*Ferenc Fricsay: Complete Recordings on Deutsche Grammophon, Vol.1 - Orchestral Works *









*Ferenc Fricsay: Complete Recordings on Deutsche Grammophon Vol.2 - Operas and Choral Works*


----------



## flamencosketches (Jan 4, 2019)

Larkenfield said:


> *The Chopin Collection - Arthur Rubinstein*:
> https://www.amazon.com/Chopin-Collection-Frederic/dp/B000026OW3/ref=pd_lpo_sbs_15_t_0?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1&refRID=RN4C6QC08B77K8N37H69
> 
> View attachment 119198


I second this. It's a phenomenal collection!


----------



## MatthewWeflen (Jan 24, 2019)

If I had to recommend only one box set, it would be the Karajan Symphony Edition. It contains complete Beethoven, Brahms, Bruckner, Mendelssohn, Schumann, and Tchaikovsky cycles, and selections from Haydn and Mozart symphonies. It is recorded in sumptuous 1970s analogue sound, very well mastered to disc (38 cds in all). The music in this set has given me nearly endless pleasure - and it's an incredible deal, too, often obtainable for $60 or so.


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

MatthewWeflen said:


> If I had to recommend only one box set, it would be the Karajan Symphony Edition. It contains complete Beethoven, Brahms, Bruckner, Mendelssohn, Schumann, and Tchaikovsky cycles, and selections from Haydn and Mozart symphonies. It is recorded in sumptuous 1970s analogue sound, very well mastered to disc (38 cds in all). The music in this set has given me nearly endless pleasure - and it's an incredible deal, too, often obtainable for $60 or so.
> 
> View attachment 119232


Yes I got this for les than 40 GBP at the time and it is a real quality set with some of HvK's finest performances. Not that these performances are the last word but they certainly set a standard of excellence.


----------



## jegreenwood (Dec 25, 2015)

Larkenfield said:


> *The Bruno Walter Edition*: https://www.amazon.com/Bruno-Walter/dp/B00BNZN27E
> 
> View attachment 119191


Great box. I have it. But I believe Sony is about to drop a bigger Walter box. Looks like an October release.

https://www.talkclassical.com/28254-new-releases-122.html?highlight=bruno#post1640268


----------



## philoctetes (Jun 15, 2017)

Two boxes I would like to have: Munch (RCA) and Kubelik (DG). Add the Boston (DG) box and make it a hat trick.


----------



## rice (Mar 23, 2017)

Larkenfield said:


> *The Chopin Collection - Arthur Rubinstein*:
> https://www.amazon.com/Chopin-Collection-Frederic/dp/B000026OW3/ref=pd_lpo_sbs_15_t_0?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1&refRID=RN4C6QC08B77K8N37H69


Your post made me remember that I don't really have a more complete Chopin collection.
Just ordered one myself. Thanks!


----------



## Rubens (Nov 5, 2017)

Scarlatti complete harpsichord sonatas, Scott Ross, Erato.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

nospoonboy said:


> I am in the U.S. But I do purchase a lot from Japan. I have also noticed that you can often use an VPN in order to download from sites that are region specific.


Not if you buy them with a credit card.


----------



## alan davis (Oct 16, 2013)

Agreed. I paid less than $100 at the time...."He who hesitates is lost".


----------



## Hermastersvoice (Oct 15, 2018)

Imagine the land grab of the recording industry a Walter Legge box set would be. With reference recordings of Klemperer in all of the big Germanic symphonic repertoire, Giulini’s Da Ponte operas, Strauss with Schwarzkopf and Callas’Italian operas. Incredible what was achieved here.


----------



## NLAdriaan (Feb 6, 2019)

flamencosketches said:


> I second this. It's a phenomenal collection!


Great recording of the piano in the sixties, still sounds very modern. RCA's European recordings of the time were produced by John Culshaw and the Decca team, famous for the Solti Ring.


----------



## Enthusiast (Mar 5, 2016)

For performers I really like a box is often too much of clash with what I already have. I did buy Zinman's big box a few years ago as I quite liked his work but had none of it in my collection. I didn't regret it as there was a lot to enjoy (everything but his Strauss). And I bought the Solti Wagner box as I wanted Solti's Ring and didn't have him in any other Wagner, either. Again, no regrets. Other than these I have mainly gone for smaller budget boxes.


----------



## flamencosketches (Jan 4, 2019)

Enthusiast said:


> For performers I really like a box is often too much of clash with what I already have. I did buy Zinman's big box a few years ago as I quite liked his work but had none of it in my collection. I didn't regret it as there was a lot to enjoy (everything but his Strauss). And I bought the Solti Wagner box as I wanted Solti's Ring and didn't have him in any other Wagner, either. Again, no regrets. Other than these I have mainly gone for smaller budget boxes.


Small budget box sets (3-12ish CDs) form the bulk of my collection. They are an awesome way to explore a composer, a performer, a conductor etc as a whole rather than bit by bit.


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

*Box sets in the pipeline...*

*Due 31-5-2019 - *









*Rafael Kubelík: The Munich Symphonic Recordings* - *15 CDs*

Symphonieorchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks, Rafael Kubelík

"From 1961-79, Kubelík was principal conductor of the Symphony Orchestra of Bavarian Radio in Munich. He had found there his new musical home. He led the BR Symphony Orchestra to new heights, developing a unique sound and performance culture in a perfect diversity of repertoire from Baroque music up to free tonal Expressionism and to Karl Amadeus Hartmann and Benjamin Britten. As a musician, his prime directive was lyrical phrasing as well as clear and conscious articulation of the harmonic tensions and the vitality of the rhythmical and metric flow. He always had all these elements in mind, seeking to balance them. And Kubelík loved the gorgeous, lush sound, but never at the price of diaphanousness. This CD Edition gives us a detailed overview about his legendary interpretations and is also a time document of his long time working period in the city of Munich."

*Due 31-5-2019*









*Philippe Entremont - The Complete Sony Recordings* - *34 CDs*

"In celebration of renowned French pianist Phillippe Entremont's 85th birthday, Sony Classical is pleased to release Philippe Entremont's complete Columbia recordings for solo piano. This must have boxset is the first ever release of Philippe Entremont's complete Columbia recordings for solo piano in a single 34 CD edition and will also feature recordings which have not previously been released on CD. Included in this boxset are stunning recordings of compositions by well-known composers including Chopin, Brahms, Beethoven, Liszt, Debussy and more.
Entremont began playing the piano when he was six years old. By the age of 16, Entremont had won numerous prizes for sight-reading and piano playing including the prestigious Long-Thibaud Competition. In 1952, Entremont won the Queen Elisabeth Music Competition and began his career as a concert pianist shortly afterwards.
Entremont-who trained at the famed Paris Conservatoire and studied under legendary pianist Marguerite Long-has performed with internationally acclaimed orchestra's including the Munich Symphony Orchestra and the Louisiana Philharmonic Orchestra.
As well as performing alongside world class orchestra's, Entremont has performed with many phenomenal musicians and conductors including cellist Yo-Yo Ma, pianist Gaby Casadesus and Leonard Bernstein.
In 1958, at the age of 23, Entremont made his name in the musical world with the release of his debut concerto recording for Columbia Masterworks. His recording of Grieg A minor and Rachmaninoff's Rhapsody on a Theme by Paganini-with Eugene Ormandy conducting the Philadelphia Orchestra was the first of many best-selling albums that Philippe Entremont would record for Columbia over the next two decades. This remarkable boxset features many of those best-selling albums."

*Due 14-6-2019 - *









*The Early Music Collection - **30 CDs*

"The Early Music Collection is a wide-ranging survey that traces the history of Western music from plainchant, the music of the Catholic Church, through polyphony, to the end of the 17th century. It includes leading ensembles and instrumentalists. Many of the individual albums have been critically lauded. Recent years have brought a vast expansion in our understanding and knowledge of early music periods. There has been investigation into the repertoire and techniques of other ages, coupled with a movement that has favored the use of instruments and ways of playing them that are more or less authentic. Even where surviving historical instruments or modern reproductions of them are not used, the styles of performance have been influenced. Above all the myth of unending progress has been abandoned in favor of an evaluation of each period and type of music on its own terms. Early Music, in fact, has become a flourishing industry, stimulated by the remarkable growth in production and distribution of early music. For our present purposes we limit the term Early Music to cover a period ranging from plainchant to the end of the 17th century. The period that followed, the age of Bach and Handel and the great synthesis of the Late Baroque, is generally more familiar to listeners and is, in any case, another story."


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

Editor's Note - I do not have this and have no intentions of ever acquiring it - this is for informational purposes only - 

*Herbert von Karajan: Complete Recordings on Deutsche Grammophon and Decca - 330 CDs, 24 DVDs, 2 Blu-ray audio discs...*


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

Editor's Note - I do not have this and have no intentions of ever acquiring it - this is for informational purposes only - 









*Leonard Bernstein: The Complete Recordings On Deutsche Grammophon & Decca
100th Anniversary Limited Numbered Edition
121 CDs + 36 DVDs + 1 Blu-ray Audio
*


----------



## wkasimer (Jun 5, 2017)

Enthusiast said:


> For performers I really like a box is often too much of clash with what I already have. I did buy Zinman's big box a few years ago as I quite liked his work but had none of it in my collection. I didn't regret it as there was a lot to enjoy (everything but his Strauss).


A very mixed bag. His Beethoven is good (especially in the concerti, which are included in the box), as is his Schumann. The Mahler is decent although not particularly memorable; I thought that his Brahms and Schubert were worse than that. I haven't dipped into his Strauss yet (I have Kempe, so I don't see much need). It's a set that I bought when I saw it cheap ($40 used), to keep in the office for those times when I get the urge to play a particular work.


----------



## nospoonboy (Jan 27, 2016)

In cases where they actively block purchases...I use Buyee (buyee.jp)


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

*Recent releases...*









*Robert Casadesus - The Complete Columbia Album Collection* - 65 CDs

"Sony Classical is pleased to release the first ever collection of the great French pianist-composer Robert Casadesus' recordings for Columbia Masterworks. This must have box set features x62 recordings that have been new-ly transferred, mixed and mastered from the original analogue discs and tapes using 24 bit/ 192 kHz technology. Included in the collection are stunning collaborations with some of the world's best musicians, and composers. This includes: x16 time Grammy winner, Leonard Bernstein; internationally renowned French virtuoso violinist, Zino Francescatti and British cellist and conductor Sir John Barbirolli. Featured on the box set are x61 CDs of Casadesus' recordings and 4 xCDs with recordings from the exceptional pianist and wife to Robert, Gaby Casadesus and their son Jean Casadesus."









*Christian Thielemann - Complete Orchestral Recordings on Deutsche Grammophon* - 21 CDs

"Deutsche Grammophon celebrates the 60th birthday (1 April 2019) of Christian Thielemann with a 21-CD box set which brings together his complete orchestral and choral recordings on the Yellow Label. The focus of Thielemann's work as a conductor remains the Romantic symphonic repertory associated with composers such as Brahms and Bruckner, together with the music dramas of Wagner and Richard Strauss, but he has also repeatedly demonstrated his familiarity with light music of the highest quality. Featuring works by Beethoven, Brahms, Bruckner, Mozart, Schumann, Orff, R. Strauss and Wagner as well as contributions from Lisa Batiashvili, Maurizio Pollini, Münchner Philharmoniker, Philharmonia Orchestra, Staatskapelle Dresden and Wiener Philharmoniker."


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

*Rafael Kubelík: Complete Recordings on Deutsche Grammophon*

64 CD + 2 DVD Limited Edition

The entirety of Rafael Kubelík's recordings for the Yellow Label, united for the first time in one edition.

Featuring his justly famed Beethoven cycle with nine different orchestras.

Pioneering cycles of Dvořák's and Mahler's symphonies.

Standard-setting recordings of works by Janáček, Orff and Smetana.

Original cover art on sleeves.

120-page booklet with new liner notes by Rob Cowan.

*Work*s

Bartók: Concerto for Orchestra, BB 123, Sz.116
Beethoven: Leonore Overture No. 3, Op. 72b
Beethoven: Symphony No. 1 in C major, Op. 21
Beethoven: Symphony No. 2 in D major, Op. 36
Beethoven: Symphony No. 3 in E flat major, Op. 55 'Eroica'
Beethoven: Symphony No. 4 in B flat major, Op. 60
Beethoven: Symphony No. 5 in C minor, Op. 67
Beethoven: Symphony No. 6 in F major, Op. 68 'Pastoral'
Beethoven: Symphony No. 7 in A major, Op. 92
Beethoven: Symphony No. 8 in F major, Op. 93
Beethoven: Symphony No. 9 in D minor, Op. 125 'Choral'
Berg: Violin Concerto 'To the Memory of an Angel' (1935)
Bruckner: Symphony No. 4 in Eb Major 'Romantic'
Dvorak: Carnival Overture, Op. 92
Dvorak: Hussite Overture, Op. 67
Dvorak: In Nature's Realm Overture, Op. 91
Dvorak: Legends, Op. 59
Dvorak: My Home Overture, Op. 62
Dvorak: Othello Overture, Op. 93
Dvorak: Scherzo capriccioso, Op. 66
Dvorak: Serenade for Strings in E major, Op. 22
Dvorak: Slavonic Dances Nos. 1-8, Op. 46 Nos. 1-8
Dvorak: Slavonic Dances Nos. 9-16, Op. 72 Nos. 1-8
Dvorak: Stabat Mater, Op. 58
Dvorak: Symphonic Variations, Op. 78
Dvorak: Symphonies Nos. 1-9
Dvorak: Symphony No. 1 in C minor, B9 'The Bells of Zlonice'
Dvorak: Symphony No. 2 in B flat major, Op. 4
Dvorak: Symphony No. 3 in E flat major, Op. 10
Dvorak: Symphony No. 4 in D minor, Op. 13
Dvorak: Symphony No. 5 in F major, Op. 76
Dvorak: Symphony No. 6 in D major, Op. 60
Dvorak: Symphony No. 7 in D minor, Op. 70
Dvorak: Symphony No. 8 in G major, Op. 88
Dvorak: Symphony No. 9 in E minor, Op. 95 'From the New World'
Dvorak: The Golden Spinning Wheel, Op. 109
Dvorak: The Noon Witch, Op. 108 (B196)
Dvorak: The Water Goblin, Op. 107 (B195)
Dvorak: The Wild Dove, Op. 110 (B198)
Falla: Noches en los jardines de España
Gluck: Iphigénie en Tauride: Pylades' arias
Grieg: Piano Concerto in A minor, Op. 16
Handel: Crude furie degli orridi abissi (from Serse)
Handel: L'angue offeso (from Giulio Cesare)
Handel: Music for the Royal Fireworks, HWV351
Handel: Ombra mai fu (from Serse)
Handel: Più che penso alle fiamme del core (from Serse)
Handel: Se bramate d'amar chi vi sdegna (from Serse)
Handel: Son nata a lagrimar (from Giulio Cesare)
Handel: Svegliatevi nel core (from Giulio Cesare)
Handel: Water Music Suites Nos. 1-3, HWV348-350
Hartmann, K: Symphony No. 4
Hartmann, K: Symphony No. 8
Haydn: Mass, Hob. XXII: 9 in C major 'Paukenmesse'
Janáček: Capriccio for piano (left hand) & chamber ensemble, JW VII/12 'Vzdor'
Janáček: Concertino, JW VII/11
Janáček: Glagolitic Mass
Janáček: Sinfonietta
Janáček: Taras Bulba
Janáček: The Diary of One Who Disappeared
Kubelik, R: Quattro Forme per Archi
Mahler: Lieder eines fahrenden Gesellen
Mahler: Symphonies 1-9
Mahler: Symphony No. 1 in D major 'Titan'
Mahler: Symphony No. 2 'Resurrection'
Mahler: Symphony No. 3
Mahler: Symphony No. 4
Mahler: Symphony No. 5
Mahler: Symphony No. 6 in A minor 'Tragic'
Mahler: Symphony No. 7
Mahler: Symphony No. 8 in E flat major 'Symphony of a Thousand'
Mahler: Symphony No. 9
Martinon: Violin Concerto, Op. 51
Martinů: Piano Concerto No. 5, H366 'Fantasia concertante'
Mendelssohn: A Midsummer Night's Dream - incidental music, Op. 61
Mozart: Ave verum corpus, K618
Mozart: Clarinet Concerto in A major, K622
Mozart: Mass in C major, K317 'Coronation Mass'
Mozart: Missa Brevis in C major, K220 'Spatzenmesse'
Mozart: Serenade No. 7 in D major, K250 'Haffner'
Mozart: Symphony No. 38 in D major, K504 'Prague'
Orff: Oedipus der Tyrann
Pfitzner: Palestrina
Schoenberg: Gurrelieder
Schoenberg: Piano Concerto, Op. 42
Schoenberg: Violin Concerto, Op. 36
Schumann: Genoveva Overture
Schumann: Introduction & Allegro appassionato in G major, Op. 92
Schumann: Manfred Overture, Op. 115
Schumann: Piano Concerto in A minor, Op. 54
Schumann: Symphonies Nos. 1-4
Schumann: Symphony No. 1 in B flat major, Op. 38 'Spring'
Schumann: Symphony No. 2 in C major, Op. 61
Schumann: Symphony No. 3 in E flat major, Op. 97 'Rhenish'
Schumann: Symphony No. 4 in D minor, Op. 120
Smetana: Hakon Jarl
Smetana: Má Vlast
Smetana: Richard III
Smetana: The Prague Carnival - Introduction & Polonaise
Smetana: Wallenstein's Camp
Stravinsky: Circus Polka
Stravinsky: Scherzo a la Russe
Tcherepnin: Piano Concerto No. 2, Op. 26
Tcherepnin: Piano Concerto No. 5, Op. 96
Verdi: Rigoletto
Wagner: Die Meistersinger von Nürnberg: Overture
Wagner: Lohengrin
Wagner: Lohengrin: Prelude to Act 1
Wagner: Siegfried Idyll
Wagner: Tristan und Isolde: Prelude & Liebestod
Weber: Abu Hassan Overture
Weber: Clarinet Concerto No. 1 in F minor, Op. 73
Weber: Der Freischütz Overture
Weber: Jubel-Ouvertüre, J245 (Op. 59)
Weber: Oberon
Weber: Oberon Overture
Weber: Preciosa, Overture J279 (Op. 78)


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

View attachment 119397


*Riccardo Chailly - The Symphony Edition

Celebrating 40 Years on Decca*

• 55 CD original jacket, original couplings collection celebrating Maestro Riccardo Chailly's 40 years on Decca

• Includes complete cycles of Beethoven, Brahms (x2), Schumann (x2), Bruckner and Mahler

• Featuring the orchestras with whom Chailly has been most closely associated: the Gewandhausorchester, the Royal Concertgebouw, and the Deutsches Symphonie-Orchester Berlin

• 120pp perfect bound book, including: a new retrospective by James Jolly with interviews with Maestro Chailly and his Decca producers (English/German/Italian)

• Includes the award-winning Beethoven and Brahms cycles from Leipzig and critically-acclaimed reference cycles of Mahler and Bruckner from Amsterdam

• Schumann's symphonies with both the Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra and, in Mahler's orchestrations, the Leipzig Gewandhaus Orchestra

• The sonically spectacular Messiaen Turangalîla-Symphonie with Jean-Yves Thibaudet

• Zemlinsky's rare early Symphony in B Flat plus the Lyric Symphony (originally released in Decca's Entartete Musik series)

• Cesar Franck's Symphony in D minor and Symphonic Variations with Jorge Bolet as soloist

• Mendelssohn 2 'Lobgesang' from his inaugural concerts as Music Director of the Gewandhaus (Mendelssohn's own orchestra) using the composer's original published score (the first conductor to record this version) & the late-analogue recording in the revised version with the London Philharmonic: first released in 1980 on Philips LP

• Mendelssohn 3 'Scottish' with the Leipzig Gewandhaus Orchestra in the 1842 London version" & in the revised more familiar score with the London Symphony Orchestra

• Berio's Sinfonia, recorded in the presence of the composer himself

Riccardo Chailly was born into a musical family in Milan. He studied at theconservatories in Milan and Perugia and received specialized training in conducting from Franco Ferrara at his Siena summer courses. At the age of 20, Chailly became assistant conductor to Claudio Abbado at Milan's La Scala.

He made his opera debut there in 1978 and was soon in great demand at the world's leading opera houses and concert halls. His recorded repertoire ranges from the music of Bach and the great classical symphonic and operatic works to contemporary compositions. Chailly's 'symphonic' career can be broadly described in three chapters: his first major post was with the Berlin Radio Symphony Orchestra (now the Deutsches Symphonie-Orchester Berlin) from 1982 to 1988. Then in 1988, he moved to the great Concertgebouw Orchestra in Amsterdam (the ensemble gained its 'Royal' prefix during his tenure there) where he stayed until 2004. In 2005, he moved on to the venerable Gewandhausorchester in
Leipzig, an ensemble to which he'd been introduced nearly 20 years earlier by no less a figure than Herbert von Karajan who maybe discerned in his young Italian colleague a fascination with tradition and the challenge of re-energising it in a modern age.

In 2016, in a move that had a real inevitability about it, he announced his departure from Leipzig to return to his spiritual home and take musical charge of La Scala, Milan.
An exclusive Decca artist for over three decades, Chailly has held a fascination with how you keep a tradition alive yet invigorate it and evolve. His recordings reflect the traditions of the great orchestras he has led while embracing the necessity to inhabit the presence, bringing a freshness and vigour to familiar works without concession to established performance styles; to listen anew.


----------



## Barelytenor (Nov 19, 2011)

*Sir András Schiff Complete Beethoven Piano Sonatas*

I have really enjoyed getting to know Sir András Schiff's interpretations of the 32 Beethoven Piano Sonatas in conjunction with his lectures on each one live at Wigmore Hall.

Here's the set, 10 CDs plus one CD of encores.






​
Lectures link:
https://wigmore-hall.org.uk/podcasts/andras-schiff-beethoven-lecture-recitals

Kind regards, :tiphat:

PS Currently USD$70 on Amazon.

George


----------



## flamencosketches (Jan 4, 2019)

Barelytenor said:


> I have really enjoyed getting to know Sir András Schiff's interpretations of the 32 Beethoven Piano Sonatas in conjunction with his lectures on each one live at Wigmore Hall.
> 
> Here's the set, 10 CDs plus one CD of encores.
> 
> ...


I'm a huge fan of Sir András but I have been skeptical of his Beethoven in the past. I'll have to give it another shot. If I like it, it wouldn't hurt to have another Beethoven sonatas cycle in the collection. Especially interesting to me are the 32 lectures. Thanks for the link to those!


----------



## Barelytenor (Nov 19, 2011)

Well, I think anyone would agree that his playing is idiosyncratic, but the lectures do give the listener pause and help explain some of his musical choices ... all of which are clearly very well-considered, whether you like/agree with them or not. For example, leaving the pedal down continuously in the first movement of the so-called (not by Beethoven) Moonlight Sonata, which produces an interesting schmear of sound, quite impressionistic. So ... you're welcome!

There is also an interesting series of free courses on the Coursera.org MOOC education website on the Beethoven sonatas, taught by pianist Jonathan Biss, for a completely different point of view. "Exploring Beethoven's Piano Sonatas" from Curtis Institute.

Kind regards, :tiphat:

George


----------



## flamencosketches (Jan 4, 2019)

Barelytenor said:


> Well, I think anyone would agree that his playing is idiosyncratic, but the lectures do give the listener pause and help explain some of his musical choices ... all of which are clearly very well-considered, whether you like/agree with them or not. For example, leaving the pedal down continuously in the first movement of the so-called (not by Beethoven) Moonlight Sonata, which produces an interesting schmear of sound, quite impressionistic. So ... you're welcome!
> 
> There is also an interesting series of free courses on the Coursera.org MOOC education website on the Beethoven sonatas, taught by pianist Jonathan Biss, for a completely different point of view. "Exploring Beethoven's Piano Sonatas" from Curtis Institute.
> 
> ...


Mr. Biss has been doing a series of concerts here in my city of the entire Beethoven sonata cycle. Sadly, I have not made it out to any. I'll have to catch one before it's all done.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Mollie John said:


> View attachment 119394


They could market this one as the Kubelik Kube!


----------



## Enthusiast (Mar 5, 2016)

wkasimer said:


> A very mixed bag. His Beethoven is good (especially in the concerti, which are included in the box), as is his Schumann. The Mahler is decent although not particularly memorable; I thought that his Brahms and Schubert were worse than that. I haven't dipped into his Strauss yet (I have Kempe, so I don't see much need). It's a set that I bought when I saw it cheap ($40 used), to keep in the office for those times when I get the urge to play a particular work.


The Zinman box? I agree on the Beethoven, Schumann and Mahler but also enjoy the Brahms and the Schubert (at least the early ones). I also bought it cheap and, although most in not in my favourite bracket, I have had my money's worth from it. As said, only the Strauss disappointed.


----------



## Barelytenor (Nov 19, 2011)

flamencosketches said:


> Mr. Biss has been doing a series of concerts here in my city of the entire Beethoven sonata cycle. Sadly, I have not made it out to any. I'll have to catch one before it's all done.


I hope you do. He has some (to me, but then I am easily irritated) rather irritating mannerisms in his lectures, but his short excerpts that he plays to illustrate some point or other leave one wanting more ...

Please let us know if you attend, what you heard, and what you think!

Kind regards, :tiphat:

George


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

*Martha Argerich: Complete Recordings on Deutsche Grammophon*

THE ARTIST:
Acknowledged the world over as one of the greatest, if not the greatest living pianists, Martha Argerich goes from strength to strength as a performer, and can look back (if she cares to) on a career with DG and Philips that comprises one iconic recording after the other. Her essential legacy is with our two labels. If the solo recordings are relatively few in number - each a gem, from Chopin to Ravel and Bach and Schumann - her partnerships with the great artists of her time are unrivalled. One only has to think of Claudio Abbado, Nelson Freire, Gidon Kremer and Mischa Maisky, and more recently Daniel Barenboim.

THE REPERTOIRE:
With this box you can trace Martha Argerichs recording career from early Chopin, the famous Ravel and Prokofiev Concertos disc with Claudio Abbado, through her comprehensive series of chamber-music recordings with Gidon Kremer and Mischa Maisky, to the more recent live outings with Nelson Friere (a long-time partner) and Daniel Barenboim. On the way there is overwhelming Rachmaninov, a scintillating Carnival of the Animals, and many more.

THE DESIGN AND CONTENTS:
It's a Fricsay-style box into which we have poured much loving care, using special materials and commissioning a great series of sketches of the artist to illustrate and enhance the booklet. With Introduction to the Edition, major article on the artist, an Argerich Chronology and Index of Works Recorded. Plus the Original Cover Sleeves.

REPERTOIRE OVERVIEW :
The Edition, organized chronologically, comprises:
Complete solo recordings, including the Chopin radio recordings from the 1960s.
Complete concerto recordings, including the 4 CDs of "Lugano Concertos" (2012) and the last recording with Claudio Abbado.
Complete duo recordings, including last year's sensational Berlin concert with Daniel Barenboim.
Complete chamber music recordings.

PACKAGING / CONTENTS:
"Fricsay"-style box in special textured paper with an evocative sketch of Martha Argerich.
Original cover sleeves.
Introduction to the Edition .
New liner notes by Gregor Willmes.
150-page booklet with a magnificent series of specially commissioned sketches of the artist by Fred Münzmaier.

Artists
Martha Argerich (piano), Gidon Kremer (violin), Anny Mory (soprano), Patricia Parker (mezzo), John Mitchinson (tenor), Paul Hudson (bass), Krystian Zimerman, Cyprien Katsaris, Homero Francesch (piano), Stephen Kovacevich (piano), Willy Goudswaard, Michael de Roo (percussion), Mstislav Rostropovich (cello), Nelson Freire (piano), Mischa Maisky (cello), Isabelle van Keulen (violins)
Berliner Philharmoniker, London Symphony Orchestra, Royal Philharmonic Orchestra, OCO, English Bach Festival Chorus, English Bach Festival Percussion Ensemble, National Symphony Orchestra, Radio-Symphonie-Orchester Berlin, Symphonie-Orchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks, Philharmonia Orchestra, Claudio Abbado, Charles Dutoit, Leonard Bernstein, Riccardo Chailly, Krill Kondrashin, Giuseppe Sinopoli


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

*Claudio Arrau - Complete Philips Recordings*

Limited Edition 80-CD set presenting Claudio Arrau's complete Philips and American Decca recordings plus his live recording of Beethoven's Piano Concerto No.4 with Leonard Bernstein (Amnesty International) on Deutsche Grammophon.

Includes 2 previously unreleased interviews with Claudio Arrau:
• An introduction to the Beethoven Concertos - made for the original 1964 LP release with the Concertgebouw Orchestra and Bernard Haitink
• Thoughts on the Beethoven Sonatas (1970)

Artists
Claudio Arrau (piano), Henryk Szeryng (violin), Janos Starker (cello)
Concertgebouw Orchestra, London Philharmonic Orchestra, Boston Symphony Orchestra, London Symphony Orchestra, Symphonieorchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks, Bernard Haitink, Eliahu Inbal, Colin Davis, Christoph von Dohnanyi, Leonard Bernstein


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

*Mozart 225: The New Complete Edition*

To mark the 225th anniversary of Mozart's death, Decca and Deutsche Grammophon are releasing the most authoritative, complete and scholarly box set ever devoted to the work of a single composer. The 200CD Complete Edition was created in partnership with the Salzburg Mozarteum Foundation and Mozart expert Professor Cliff Eisen of King's College London, and will be released worldwide on 28 October 2016.

Entitled 'Mozart 225: The New Complete Edition', the set is the fruit of years of painstaking scholarship, 18 months of planning and curation, and presents every single work by Mozart - right up to a new song discovered only last year - in a ground-breaking multimedia package.

The set features 600 world-class soloists and 60 orchestras across 200 CDs (ordered chronologically within genre), including 30 CDs of alternative interpretations of the best-known works providing a choice between traditional and period instruments.

There are also two major and lavishly illustrated hardback books including a radical new full-length biography by Cliff Eisen plus a work-by-work commentary from Mozart experts worldwide.

Amongst its 240 hours of music, Mozart 225 features over 5 hours of newly recorded material, including:

• the world premiere recording of a recently discovered lost song (K477a) written in friendly competition with Antonio Salieri

• the first recording of Sonata K331 with the Rondo "alla turca" from the recently discovered autograph manuscript, played by Francesco Piemontesi

• a brand new disc from Accademia Bizantina and Ottavio Dantone

• over 2 hours of new recordings on Mozart's own instruments

In addition to all of Mozart's completed works, for the first time on disc all the recorded fragments are brought together, many works completed by others as well as his arrangements of Handel and Bach.

Each copy of this 15,000 Limited Edition is individually numbered and contains access to an innovative Mozart 225 Libretto App (offering sung texts in original language and parallel translation of choice - English, French or German) plus links to the authoritative urtext scores of the online edition of the Neue Mozart-Ausgabe.

The recordings have been newly selected from the archives of Decca and Deutsche Grammophon as well as 18 other labels, with an artist list which encapsulates Mozartian excellence past and present: Abbado, Ashkenazy, Auger, Barenboim, Bartoli, Bilson, Böhm, Brendel, Brüggen, Curzon, Damrau, DiDonato, Fleming, Gardiner, Gilels, Gulda, Haskil, Hogwood, Janowitz, Kozena, Levin, Mackerras, Marriner, Mutter, Nézet-Séguin, Pinnock, Pires, Popp, Rattle, Schiff, Simoneau, Solti, Te Kanawa, Terfel, Uchida, Villazón, Wunderlich and hundreds more.

The innovative layout of Mozart 225 presents the works chronologically within genre, thus offering listeners the chance to explore the composer in a new context - e.g. by juxtaposing a horn concerto with a piano concerto from the same period. Underscoring this approach, a new biography by leading Mozart scholar Professor Cliff Eisen reappraises the traditional Mozart narrative and by returning to the sources describes a life both professionally and personally successful, not the still-common Romantic narrative, laden with pathos, characteristic of Mozart biography over more than two centuries.

Further scholarship is provided by a second hardback book of work-by-work commentary from 30 renowned experts plus a separate new "K book", exclusive to Mozart 225, presenting the numbering of the Salzburg Mozarteum Foundation's forthcoming new Edition of the Köchel catalogue of Mozart's works. Each set also contains 5 high-quality collector's prints of Mozart autograph scores, the last-known portrait and a famous letter to his father from the treasures of the Salzburg Mozarteum Foundation.

"The time is surely right to take a fresh look at one of the world's most sublime artistic achievements" says Paul Moseley, Universal Music Group's Director of Mozart 225. "We have started from first principles, reassessing new thinking in performance practice and scholarship to produce something that we hope will be an item of desire and reference for general music lovers but also a first port of call for places of study. Our aim with this Mozart 225 campaign is to promote pleasure, wonder, debate and discovery for both existing and new audiences all over the world."

"For 175 years, the Salzburg Mozarteum Foundation has been devoted to fostering tradition as well as embracing new approaches when encountering the works of Mozart", says Dr Johannes Honsig-Erlenburg, President of the Salzburg Mozarteum Foundation. "It is a great pleasure to see that the Neue Mozart-Ausgabe, the Foundation's ambitious editorial project begun in 1954, has greatly influenced performance of Mozart in our time. This Mozart 225 recorded Edition is a special opportunity to make this achievement audible to the entire musical world."


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

*Bach 333 - The New Complete Edition*

THE LARGEST, MOST COMPLETE, MOST AUTHORITATIVE & ENRICHED COMPOSER SET OF ALL TIME ON 222 CDs + 1 DVD

333 years since the birth of Johann Sebastian Bach, the largest project of its kind in the history of recorded music is presented by Deutsche Grammophon in collaboration with Decca Classics, 30 other labels and the Leipzig Bach Archive.

Bach 333 presents every known note from the great master and opens up his world - and his impact on our world - in a uniquely immersive way: through audio, visual, printed and online materials.

Over 280 hours of music from 750 performers and 32 labels

10 hours of new recordings including 7 world premieres

State-of-the-art historically informed performances including the complete Cantatas from Gardiner, Suzuki, Koopman, Herreweghe, Leonhardt, Harnoncourt, Kuijken, Coin and others; plus other leading names in Bach performance such as Goebel, Hogwood, McCreesh, Mortensen, Brüggen, Pinnock, Dantone, Rousset, Alessandrini and Carmignola

Over 50 CDs of alternative recordings including modern piano performances from Schiff, Perahia, Hewitt, Argerich, Brendel and many more; plus 90 years of evolving traditions from Deller to Hunt Lieberson, Busch to Abbado, Mengelberg to Richter, Fischer to Gould, Schweitzer to Alain, Landowska to Růžičková, Casals to Fournier, Grumiaux to Mutter

Includes the latest research from the Leipzig Bach Archive's forthcoming BWV3 catalogue

16 CDs, "Bach Interactive" and "Bach after Bach", explore Bach's own influences and his unique impact on the world of music since: from Mozart and Beethoven to today's masters such as Pärt and Kurtág. Includes unique CDs devoted to jazz (Grappelli, Loussier, Evans, Getz, Peterson etc.) plus the new colours of today's artists, composers and remixers

Limited, individually numbered edition

CONTENTS

222 CDs in four compartments (Vocal, Keyboard, Orchestral and Instrumental)

Colour-coded for easy navigation and ordered chronologically by genre

1 DVD: Bach: A Passionate Life. A 90-minute BBC film written and narrated by Sir John Eliot Gardiner

2 hardback books:
LIFE: Lavishly illustrated biography by Dorothea Schröder (new translation into English), with a Foreword by Sir John Eliot Gardiner; plus 13 new essays by leading Bach scholars

MUSIC: New essay by Christoph Wolff, 222 CDs of musical commentary by Nicholas Kenyon, many facsimiles and guide to online resources

BWV/index book (each index with specific CD references):

BWV numerical listing and chronology (informed by research for new BWV3 catalogue)

Alphabetical work index

Artist index

6 Track-listing books: Including sung texts (DE/EN) and full recording information plus specifications of over 20 historical organs

PACKAGING

2-piece rigid lift off lid box

200 x 426 x 281 mm (HxWxD) | 13.5kg


----------



## wkasimer (Jun 5, 2017)

Mollie John said:


> View attachment 119706
> 
> 
> *Mozart 225: The New Complete Edition*


I really have to wonder who buys sets like Mozart 225 and Bach 333. I understand why people buy big boxes devoted to a single performer - if you're an admirer of a particular musician, it makes some sense to "have it all", and in one place where it's easy to find. I have a number of these, and it's good to know that, for example, I'll never need to buy another RCA Heifetz recording. But the complete works of a single composer? If I like Bach, or Mozart, I'm going to want to find performances that suit my particular tastes, and no big box like Bach 333 or Mozart 225 is going to contain many of those.


----------



## apricissimus (May 15, 2013)

wkasimer said:


> I really have to wonder who buys sets like Mozart 225 and Bach 333. I understand why people buy big boxes devoted to a single performer - if you're an admirer of a particular musician, it makes some sense to "have it all", and in one place where it's easy to find. I have a number of these, and it's good to know that, for example, I'll never need to buy another RCA Heifetz recording. But the complete works of a single composer? If I like Bach, or Mozart, I'm going to want to find performances that suit my particular tastes, and no big box like Bach 333 or Mozart 225 is going to contain many of those.


I bought the big Brilliant box sets of Bach and Beethoven several years ago, mostly because they were pretty cheap (at the time), and I thought it would be fun to go through the entire output of each composer, including the more obscure works. (I still haven't done this, but I still want to!)


----------



## wkasimer (Jun 5, 2017)

apricissimus said:


> I bought the big Brilliant box sets of Bach and Beethoven several years ago, mostly because they were pretty cheap (at the time)


The only composer "big box" I have is one of Brilliant's Beethoven boxes, because it was on eBay, selling for about 25 cents per CD, and had a couple of traversals I really wanted to hear - one of Masur's symphony cycles, Gulda's Beethoven, the Guarneri's second traversal of the quartets, and the Grumiaux/Haskil violin sonatas. Had it been full price, even $1 per CD, I probably would have passed.


----------



## apricissimus (May 15, 2013)

The Beethoven box has several CDs just of songs of various nationalities. Like, one whole disc will be taken up with 25 Irish Songs, and 32 Scottish Songs, or some such. I have to admit, I have not been tempted to listen to it yet.


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

apricissimus said:


> The Beethoven box has several CDs just of songs of various nationalities. Like, one whole disc will be taken up with 25 Irish Songs, and 32 Scottish Songs, or some such. I have to admit, I have not been tempted to listen to it yet.


Here's a link to 168 videos of Beethoven's Folksong Arrangements - I think that they're great but that might be genetic (paternal grandparents from Edinburgh and Aberdeen respectively)…

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=OLAK5uy_ke0Y0AArNpTAdv9y6zDhsbmvd_D0tlWm0


----------



## Oldhoosierdude (May 29, 2016)

Don't know about you, but I would need a larger bank account.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Brand new and upcoming.


----------



## Dimace (Oct 19, 2018)

Mollie John said:


> View attachment 119569
> 
> 
> *Claudio Arrau - Complete Philips Recordings*
> ...


This isn't only beautiful as music, but also valuable. Starker's participation makes the whole concept even better. Inbal, is also a great asset.


----------



## CrunchyFr0g (Jun 11, 2019)

I'm a sucker for box sets. This is the one I revisit most often.


----------



## Malx (Jun 18, 2017)

I thought there was something special about your posts 



> I think that they're great but that might be genetic (paternal grandparents from Edinburgh and Aberdeen respectively)…


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

Love those big boxes. I'd like to acquire them all!

But first I need to acquire a bigger box to live in; I'm already running out of space with my current collection, which includes, I must admit, quite a few big box sets.

The largest single box set I have on hand is the 500 CD Box Set "The ENCYCLOPEDIA of JAZZ" set "The World's Greatest JAZZ Collection". A wonderful collection of jazz c. 1900 to 1960s. This is a collection which I tapped into for stage sound designs on a number of occasions. It actually contains the music Tennessee Williams calls for in his play _The Glass Menagerie_ -- rare finds.















A few of the classical sets I have are quite large, too, though not on the scale of this 500 disc monster.

Among them are a dozen or so of those Brilliant Classics sets, including most of the big major composer collections, including the 160 disc Complete Bach set. I have, as well, the Hanssler Edition Bachakademie complete Bach -- another 170 or so discs.

I'm fond of the huge Furtwangler Legacy box, 107 discs:









Plenty of favorites to be found in there.

I have the Decca - Wiener Philharmonica _The Orchestral Edition_, a 64 disc collection that has quite a bit of great orchestral performances recorded over the years by the major conductors of that fine orchestra.

I count the Yo-Yo Ma box set _30 Years Outside the Box_ as a prized possession, too. The packaging is rich. The music sublime.









Another of the great larger sets is the complete Naxos collection titled _The Milken Archive of American Jewish Music _.









A real jewel, this set. Filled with rarities.

So, call me a believer in box sets of music. I'm sure you can call me many other things, too, because of the expense and storage issues I face in lieu of my penchant for these collections. Alas ….


----------



## Razumovskymas (Sep 20, 2016)

In the not so far future I will probably not be able to resist this baby:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Liszt-Complete-Piano-Leslie-Howard/dp/B004G7FFF8


----------



## nospoonboy (Jan 27, 2016)

@Mollie John: Those are all awesome suggestions!!! I already have the Mozart 225 and I have not regretted it for a moment - the best Mozart collection I have yet come across. The Bach 333 is very tempting...although much of my favorite Bach recordings are not included and I have many (most) of the recordings that are in the box already...but it is so gorgeous!


----------



## flamencosketches (Jan 4, 2019)

Razumovskymas said:


> In the not so far future I will probably not be able to resist this baby:
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Liszt-Complete-Piano-Leslie-Howard/dp/B004G7FFF8


That is a truly awesome feat, but wouldn't one get tired of the same pianist after a couple dozen CDs? Especially in a composer such as Liszt who so generously rewards individual interpretation.


----------



## Razumovskymas (Sep 20, 2016)

flamencosketches said:


> That is a truly awesome feat, but wouldn't one get tired of the same pianist after a couple dozen CDs? Especially in a composer such as Liszt who so generously rewards individual interpretation.


I'd just feel better having the complete piano works of Liszt in my living room!

It's more like a starting point for Liszt-freaks! ;-)


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Bought this for a bargain price.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

flamencosketches said:


> That is a truly awesome feat, but wouldn't one get tired of the same pianist after a couple dozen CDs? Especially in a composer such as Liszt who so generously rewards individual interpretation.


99 cd's of Liszt is one thing - 99 of Leslie Howard is way too much.


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

I think most of his Liszt interpretations are quite good, or very good. I'd take that rather than the Naxos series. But should I buy it, it would have to go down to less than 60 Euros probably.


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2019)

flamencosketches said:


> That is a truly awesome feat, but wouldn't one get tired of the same pianist after a couple dozen CDs? Especially in a composer such as Liszt who so generously rewards individual interpretation.


I have it. It is a backstop. If you buy a zillion discs of Liszt you will get a zillion versions of the same familiar pieces and many holes. For instance, you will find many recordings of pieces in the Harmonies poétiques et religieuses series, but mostly the same "popular" ones. Maybe I would like the others just as well. I think it is worthwhile to have it covered, even if the performances are not all destined to be favorites.

This collection is perhaps excessive, since Liszt revised a lot and it includes all the extant revisions of any given piece.


----------



## Phil in Magnolia (Oct 6, 2017)

nospoonboy said:


> So I have recently invested in a NAS (Network Attached Storage) system that gives me 24 Tb of storage space that is dedicated only to music.


Box sets are a terrific way to get a large amount of recordings for very low (per-disc) prices, I have various ones myself - the Mercury Living Presence boxes (I and II), Philips collection, Horowitz, the Brilliant Beethoven, DG's Mozart 225, and many more. I no longer find them attractive simply because I don't think I've fully absorbed and listened to everything I have now, and one does simply need to decide when enough is enough after all!

Your 24 TB is enormous and I don't see how you could possibly make use of so much storage - I keep all of my music (well, almost all, I still have some that are not yet copied over) in my iTunes library, and at over 2500 CDs it is only using up slightly more than 1 TB. I assume you will configure your NAS to keep redundant secure storage (RAID of one form or another), but still its hard to imaging how much music you could potentially keep on such a large drive. I store my music files as lossless which requires the most storage space of the choices available to me for my Apple system; storing music as a full uncompressed CD file will require more storage space, I'm guessing that you could store at least 10,000 CDs if not double that, in the system you are setting up?

Regardless, your plan is certainly the gold standard for keeping music digitally stored in one large library, how do you plan to organize and catalog all of those files??


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

I just bought this one, dump price, near mint , love it


----------

